# Italian made - Oriental made Colnago



## european.dr (Nov 12, 2009)

Which model of Colnago is 100% Italian made and what about Oriental made?Which model?


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

The EPS is 100% Italian made, all of the others are produced elsewhere AFAIK.


----------



## colnago italy (Feb 12, 2010)

EPS, C50 and Master are 100% Italian


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Important to clarify that this is for the current year. For the previous years, the Ext Power, Ext C, Cristallo, E1, C40, and Dreams were 100% made in Italy.


----------



## colnago italy (Feb 12, 2010)

Ride-Fly said:


> Important to clarify that this is for the current year. For the previous years, the Ext Power, Ext C, Cristallo, E1, C40, and Dreams were 100% made in Italy.



you're right.
Till 2005 everything was made in Italy.
I suppose we have been the last manufacturer to move PART of the production to Taiwan


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

...... whatever....


----------

